# Emailing Microsoft Faxes



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Currently we have a Windows 2003 SBS server that receives faxes and sends them to us via email (using the Microsoft built in Fax service). The faxes save on the server as a unique filename but when it emails them, the attachment is always fax.tif. 

When you open them in Outlook it creates a duplicate temp file (fax.tif, fax(2).tif, fax(3).tif, etc.) The issue is that Windows limits these temp files to only 99. So once it gets up to fax(99).tif, it stops opening them. Then you cannot open or preview the faxes. Most of the time you have to reboot to clear the temp files. (I have confirmed this is the issue). The problem is that we get hundreds of them a day so in the middle of the day we have to reboot. (Doesn't seem that just restarting Outlook clears it)

Is there a way to have it email with the whole filename? This would make it so that all the files are unique and not have the problem with the duplicate temp files? I don't really see much in the fax service to change any options. Just pretty much allows you to enable to disable emailing.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't really know how fax works, but you don't need to reboot to clear temp files, you can click on start>Run> Type "%TEMP%" & delete all the relevant .tif files & you can continue without restarting. or do a schedule task to run disk cleanup on the Temp files.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Actually this is for a client of ours. I figured out how to do a work around similar to this (scheduled task), but those files don't actually save in that location. They are actually saved in a Content.Outlook folder in Temp Internet Files. 

I still would like to be able to rename the faxes so I don't have to do a workaround on multiple machines. Also, this would be nice to know for future reference since we have multiple clients using Microsoft Fax Service.


----------

